# setting up NIS?

## Anthanos

Hello.. I tried searching around and couldn't find any good information on it.. but I am trying to setup NIS with gentoo..

I did an emerge on ypbind (and got yptools etc), and i setup YP_DOMAIN in /etc/rc.conf  and when i boot it bind correctly and I can ypcat the passwd files etc.. but I can't su, or login as a user..

any ideas? anyone get NIS to work?

----------

## Anthanos

of course it figures, i post a question, then get it figured out.  i had to add 'nis' to the /etc/nsswitch.conf file for passwd, group, etc..

thanks!

----------

